# "Menschliche Flamme"



## chris_94 (10. April 2008)

Moin, so kommen wir gleich zur Sache.
So, mein neustes Projekt handelt um einen Feuergott (bitte kommt mir jetzt nich mit "3d" und "falsches Forum") nach ein paar Überlegungen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der Gott so aussehen soll, wie die "Menschliche Flamme" in Fantastic 4 (siehe Anhang). Meine Überlegung war, dass ich gar nicht erstan 3d denke, da sich c4d´s feuersimulationen einfach beschissen aussehen...
Ich würde den Darsteller vor Greenscreen filmen und ihn dann (gekeyt) vor den Hintergrund einfügen. Mein größtes Problem ist, dass er so ähnlich aussieht wie flüssige Lava oder so... Wenn ihr nicht wisst was ich meine, dann seht euch auf diesem Link ein paar Videos an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmD7ysB62P8&feature=related Ich krieg (oh gott mein deutsch!!) in ca. einem Monat CS3 Master Collection mit After effects pro (endlich!) trotzdem hier Überlegungen:
Eine Farbfläche mit Fraktalen Störungen versehen und mit Kurven und Farbkorrektur einen Lava-look zaubern. Dann den gekeyten Karaktermit einer Track Matte der Farbfläche zuweisen, sodass die "Lava" die Form des Menschen hat, dann eine Kopie von dem Menschen erzeugen, die Track Matte löschen, und mit Kurven einen sehr starken Kontrast erzeugen. Diese Ebene ganz oben hin und die Transparenz heruntersetzen und vielleicht noch mit ner einstellungsebene ein helles (flackerndes) Leuchten erzeugen.
Die Flammen würde ich größtenteils mit Stock Footages machen, und vielleicht noch mit Noise.
Es wäre nett von euch, wenn ihr zu meinen Überlegungen Stellung bezieht, Verbesserungsvorschläge äußert und dann auch mal austestet, ob das gut/real aussieht.
Gruß, Chris.


----------



## janoc (10. April 2008)

Hi, 

hab jetzt nicht ewig Zeit zum probieren, aber vielleich thilft dir der Ansatz auch weiter:
Bild invertiert, sättigung runter, über Gradationskurven Rotkanal hochgeschraubt, grün/blau runter ...
Zusätzlich mit bisserl Struktur durch Fraktale Störung oder (Photoshop) mehrfache Differenz-Wolken hinterinander könnte das noch aufpeppen.


----------



## chris_94 (10. April 2008)

Hey, danke für die Antwort,ja das sieht dem gewünschten Ergebnis schon ähnlich (natürlich fehlen noch Flammen, aber das is ja egal...) doch wünsche ich mir noch mehr gelbanteile, wie du siehst ist das was du fabriziert hast, mehr rot, ich möchte allerdings mehr gelb als rot haben, hat dazu noch irgendjemand eine Idee

(PS: hier noch der eben versprochene Anhang, sry...)


----------



## janoc (10. April 2008)

Na, dann halt die Grün-Kurve nicht so arg beugen wie ich das gemacht hab. Ausserdem werden die darübergelayerten Flammen noch einiges an Gelb reinbringen. Musst halt individuell mi den Kurven/Farbanpassungen experimentieren. 
Wenn du über das noch ein "Leuchten" legst kannst auch noch einiges an den Farbeinstellugnen schrauben. Also Patent-Kochrezept gibts da nicht.

Der eigentlich wesentliche Kern bei meinem Ansatz ist das "Umkehren" vom Ausgangsbild - also das erzeugen von einem "Negativ". Die Farbanpassungen sind da fast eher sekundär.


----------



## chmee (11. April 2008)

Stichwort - Fractal Noise / Fraktales Rauschen und Displacement

http://library.creativecow.net/articles/dallos_matt/fire.php
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBQAMVv3a_8

Und aus unserer Tutorials-Sektion:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/289993-ayato-web-24-flammen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/289911-ayato-web-21-flammendes-logo.html

mfg chmee


----------



## chris_94 (13. April 2008)

Ja, jetzt hab ichs kapiert, danke 
Zu den Links von Chmee: Vor allem das Tutorial auf Youtube sieht vielversprechend aus, aber wie verhält es sich mit Fractal Noise und Alphakanal? Ignoriert Fractal Noise den, oder ist die Noise dann nur innerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs
Wie gesagt, ich hab noch kein AE pro, sonst würde ichs selbst ausprobieren.
Im Anhang sind mal ein paar Tests..., ich find das sieht schon richtig klasse aus...

PS: Aber ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das ohne Flammen ein ganz klein wenig besser...Vielleicht mach ich auch nur Flammen dabei, wenn sie Wutausbrüche hat..., was meint ihr dazu


----------

